# mold release



## CWS (Feb 10, 2016)

What kind of mold release is best when casting Alumilite?


----------



## kris stratton (Feb 11, 2016)

Umr or stoner,umr less greasy and a little bit cheaper,both sold from alumilite.


----------



## CWS (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## TurnTex (Feb 13, 2016)

If you are using the white plastic cutting board molds, you don't need a mold release until the mold has been used 15 or 20 times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Feb 18, 2016)

Another possibility, just from my experience with plastic molding machines, a silicone lubricating spray should work well.


----------



## CWS (Feb 18, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Another possibility, just from my experience with plastic molding machines, a silicone lubricating spray should work well.


Thanks


----------

